# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Մարդու Գենոմը և Աստված

## Արամ

Նույնիսկ խուսափում եմ այս գրառումը այստեղ անել, նախապես կներեք եթե գրառումը սխալ թեմույում է խնդրում եմ տեղափոխել համապտասխան թեմա…
Մարդու գենոմում միայն զույգեր չեն...

Ամբողջացնենք վարկածը` Աստված գտնվում է մարդու գենոմի մեջ

Ժամանակն է մեկ ընդհանուր գրառում կատարել, որտեղ կնշվեն համարյա թե բոլոր ապացույցները, պնդումները, ենթադրությունները...:
Ահա ուրեմն, եկեք մեր աշխատանքը բաժանենք 2 մասի:1 մասը տեսություն, 2 մասը, որքան հնարավոր է ապացույցներ:
Տեսություն

Ինչ եմ ես գրել:

Բոլորիս էլ հայտնի է մարդու գենոմը: Բայց ոչ բոլորին է հայտնի նրա հատկությունները, կազմությունը: Մարդկանց կողմից ամբողջությամբ բացահայտվել է միայն մարդու գենումի 1.5: Իմ կարծիքով 98.5 տոկոսում գրված է Աստվածաշունչը: Այո այո, Աստված գերագույն ծրագրավորող է: Աստված մարդկանց չէր կարող վստահել, և ինքը իր ծրագիրը գրեց մարդու գենոմի մեջ: Այսինքն մենք մեր գենոմում ունենք ծրագիր որը օգնում է մեզ ապրել, որտեղ գրված են մարդկային արժեքները, ճիշտ ապրելակերպը, բարին ու չարը:

Ամբողջացնեմ:
Մարդու գենոմում կան շատ զույգեր, որոնք գիտության կողմից կոչվում են "մուսռ": Բայց հարցը նրանում է, թե այդ զույգերը, որ հաշվարկման համակարգում են հետազոտվել: Ավելի պարզ լինելու համար բերեմ օրինակ` ծառերի հաշվարկման համակարգում ես գոյություն չունեմ, բայց հիմա բոլորտ էլ գիտեք, որ ես կամ և հիմա գրառում եմ անում: Այսինքն մարդու գենոմը պետք է հետազոտվի ոչ թե ժառանգական կամ մարդու ձևավավորման հետ կապված հաշվարկման համակարգում, այլ Աստծո խոսքի: Կրկնեմ` Աստված մարդկանց չէր կարող վստահել Սուրբ գրքի կազմումը և ինքը Սուրբ գիրքը ոչ թէ գրեծ թղթի վրա, այլ մարդու գենոմում:


Փաստարկներ:
Ամենակարևոր և անժխտելի փոքրիկ փաստը, որի վրա ես միշտ հիմնվում եմ:
1990-2001 թթ.-ին Ամերկայում հետազոտվել է մարդու գեները, որի վրա ծախսել 6մլրդ. դոլար, այսինքն տարեկան Հայաստանի բյուջեի եռակին, ու այդ հետազոտությունների արդյունքը եղել է միայն այդ հետազոտության ղեկավարի` Ֆռենսիզ Կոլինզ-ի խոսքերը`

Գենոմը, որը պարունակում է 3 մլրդ զույգ, գրված է Աստծու լեզվով:


ՄԻ քիչ մտածենք, ախր 6մլրդ քիչ գումար չի թեկուզ և ԱՄՆ-ի համար, 10 տարի մեծ գիտնականների ծախսած ժամանակը այդ գումարից էլ թանկ բան է և արդյունքը?
Գենոմը գրված է Աստծու լեզվով:

Ինձ թվում է սա բավարար պայման է, որ գոնե մտածենք իմ առաջարկած վարկածի շուրջ: Ուշադիր կարդա, բավարար պայման է որ մտածենք: Ես չեմ ասում որ բավարար պայման է հավատալու` այլ մտածելու:

Պյոտռ Ալեկսեյեվիչ Կռապոտկինը պնդում էր, որ մարդիկ կառուցված են այնպես, որ առանց հարկադրանքի ունակ են իրար օգնելու: Պետք չէ օրինակ բերել, որպեսզի մարդիկ իրար օգնեն, դա կա արդեն մարդու մեջ ծննդյան հենց առաջին վարկյանից: Մեջբերում եմ`
Взаимная помощь — такой же естественный закон, как и взаимная борьба; но для прогрессивного развития вида первая несравненно важнее второй. В животном мире огромнейшее большинство видов живет сообществами и что в общительности они находят лучшее оружие для борьбы за существование, понимая, конечно, этот термин в его широком, дарвиновском смысле: не как борьбу за прямые средства к существованию, но как борьбу против всех естественных условий, неблагоприятных для вида.

Այսինքն Կռապոտկինը ասում է որ այդ ամենը մարդու մեջ է, հիմա հարց է առաջանում, որտեղ, մարդու գենոմում: Որը անմահ է:

Լեվ Տոլստոյի խոսքերից`
Верю я в следующее: верю в Бога, которого понимаю как дух, как любовь, как начало всего. Верю в то, что он во мне и я в нем
աղբյուր ՝ firsteggorhen.blogspot.com

----------

Sambitbaba (20.12.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Այսինքն մարդու գենոմը պետք է հետազոտվի ոչ թե ժառանգական կամ մարդու ձևավավորման հետ կապված հաշվարկման համակարգում, այլ *Աստծո խոսքի:* Կրկնեմ` _Աստված մարդկանց չէր կարող վստահել Սուրբ գրքի կազմումը_ և ինքը Սուրբ գիրքը ոչ թէ գրեծ թղթի վրա, այլ մարդու գենոմում:



Հետաքրքիր է :Smile:  Երբեւէ չէի մտածել այս հարցի մասին, բայց *ինչպե՞ս:
*
Էն ընդգծած մասը կուզեի մանրամասնես:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.12.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> [/U]
> Հետաքրքիր է Երբեւէ չէի մտածել այս հարցի մասին, բայց *ինչպե՞ս:
> *
> Էն ընդգծած մասը կուզեի մանրամասնես:


Հարգելի Կատկա, հարցը թեկուզ և արտաքինից շատ պարզ է երևում բայց այդ հարցին պատասխանելը կնշանակի իմ առաջարկած վարկածի անհերքելի ապացույց, բայց փորձեմ որոշ չափով մանրամասնել, Աստվածաշնչում ասում է բարի եղիր, հիմա այն մարդը որը ընդհանրապես Աստվածաշունչ չի կարդացել արդյոք բարիություն չի անում՞, արդյոք ամեն մեկիս մեջ րկա բարին անելու բնազդը/ցանկությունը, քո նմանին աչակցելը

----------


## Դատարկություն

> 1990-2001 թթ.-ին Ամերկայում հետազոտվել է մարդու գեները, որի վրա ծախսել 6մլրդ. դոլար, այսինքն տարեկան Հայաստանի բյուջեի եռակին, ու այդ հետազոտությունների արդյունքը եղել է միայն այդ հետազոտության ղեկավարի` Ֆռենսիզ Կոլինզ-ի խոսքերը`
> Գենոմը, որը պարունակում է 3 մլրդ զույգ, գրված է Աստծու լեզվով:


Էս խոսքերին ես էլ եմ ծանոթ, բայց ախար դուք ուրիշ իմաստ եք գտնում սրա տակ: Եթե ասում է «գրված է Աստծո լեզվով» դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այնտեղ Աստվածաշունչն է: Կոլինզը ինքը քրիստոնյա է, ես իր գրած գրքում եմ կարդացել էդ խոսքերը, բայց ինքը դա ասում է այլ իմաստով: Գենոմը գրված է Աստծո լեզվով ինքը օգտագործել է այն իմաստով, որ գենոմը` այդ ունիվերսալ լեզուն, ստեղծել է Աստված:
Մարդու գենոմը այնքան մեծ է, որ էնտեղ  մի 1000 (եթե ոչ ավելի) Աստվածաշնչի օրինակ կարող է տեղավորվել:

----------

E-la Via (22.12.2010), EgoBrain (14.08.2010), Leo Negri (12.08.2010), Sambitbaba (20.12.2010), Shah (22.12.2010), Skeptic (12.08.2010), VisTolog (12.08.2010), Մուր_Համլետ (14.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Էս խոսքերին ես էլ եմ ծանոթ, բայց ախար դուք ուրիշ իմաստ եք գտնում սրա տակ: Եթե ասում է «գրված է Աստծո լեզվով» դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այնտեղ Աստվածաշունչն է: Կոլինզը ինքը քրիստոնյա է, ես իր գրած գրքում եմ կարդացել էդ խոսքերը, բայց ինքը դա ասում է այլ իմաստով: Գենոմը գրված է Աստծո լեզվով ինքը օգտագործել է այն իմաստով, որ գենոմը` այդ ունիվերսալ լեզուն, ստեղծել է Աստված:
> Մարդու գենոմը այնքան մեծ է, որ էնտեղ  մի 1000 (եթե ոչ ավելի) Աստվածաշնչի օրինակ կարող է տեղավորվել:


 Ես վարկած եմ առաջ բերել, որը հետագայում կստացվի ապացուցել, իսկ դուք ունեք ինչ որ հերքող փաստարկ որ այնտեղ Աստվածաշունչ չի կարող լինի, այսինքն դրան հակասող ինչ որ բան: Մեկել Աստվածաշունչ մի հասկացեք հենց գիրքը, այլ այդ գրքում գրված իմաստները:

----------

eduard30 (08.01.2011), Sambitbaba (20.12.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ես վարկած եմ առաջ բերել, որը հետագայում կստացվի ապացուցել, իսկ դուք ունեք ինչ որ հերքող փաստարկ որ այնտեղ Աստվածաշունչ չի կարող լինի, այսինքն դրան հակասող ինչ որ բան: Մեկել Աստվածաշունչ մի հասկացեք հենց գիրքը, այլ այդ գրքում գրված իմաստները:


Ես հերքող փաստարկ չեմ կարող բերել այն պատճառով, որ էդ ԴՆԹ-ի չկոդավորվող հատվածների ֆունկցիան մինչև վերջ պարզված չի ու ապացուցված: Աստվածաշնչում գրված իմաստնե՞րը: Այսինքն էն բոլոր նորմերը, որ նկարագրված են Աստվածաշնչու՞մ. էդ դեպքում ինչի են մարդիկ իրար սպանում, միմյանց «վատը» կամենում, եթե էդ ամենը նրանց գենոտիպում ամրագրվա՞ծ է: Էդ բոլոր նորմերը մեծ մասը, ոչ թե մարդու գենոտիպում են, այլ առաջանում են հասարակության մեջ մարդու գոյության պայմաններում: Ինչ վերաբերում է փոխօգնությանը. ինչպես նշեցիր փոխօգնությունը հատուկ է շատ կենդանի օրգանիզմներին, ոչ միայն մարդուն ու դա ուղղված է տեսակի պահպանմանը ու գենոտիպում կա: Էդ դեպքում, էդ բոլոր աստվածաշնչյան նորմերը այլ կենդանի օրգանիզմների գենոմում էլ կա՞ն:

----------

A.r.p.i. (12.08.2010), E-la Via (22.12.2010), EgoBrain (14.08.2010), Katka (12.08.2010), Leo Negri (12.08.2010), Skeptic (12.08.2010), VisTolog (12.08.2010), Yellow Raven (12.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (15.08.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Աստվածաշնչում ասում է բարի եղիր, հիմա այն մարդը որը ընդհանրապես Աստվածաշունչ չի կարդացել արդյոք բարիություն չի անում՞, արդյոք ամեն մեկիս մեջ րկա բարին անելու բնազդը/ցանկությունը, քո նմանին աչակցելը


Մարդը, անշուշտ, ամենաբարի աստծո արարածնա

----------

EgoBrain (14.08.2010), Freeman (12.08.2010), My World My Space (12.08.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

փաստորերեն եթե աստված ծրագրավորող ա, նայելով իրա ստեղծած ծրագրին հասկանում ես, որ լրիվ չայնիկ վիճակ ա մոտը.....

----------

Leo Negri (12.08.2010), VisTolog (12.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

Չե փաստորեն չայնիկը  այն մարդնա,որը չի կարողանում այդ ծրագիրը օգտագործել…

փորձեմ ընդհանուր պատասխան տալ, եթե իմ համակարգչի մեջ կա ֆոտոշոպ ծրագիրը, բայց ես այն միացնելու կամ դրանից օգտվելու ձև չգիտեմ, կամ չեմ կարողանում օգտվել, կամ դրանով ստեղծած իմ նկարները շատ վատնեն, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ֆոտոշոպը չայնիկի գրած ծրագիր է…

----------

Benadad (20.08.2010), E-la Via (22.12.2010), eduard30 (08.01.2011), Shah (22.12.2010), Շինարար (12.08.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> փորձեմ ընդհանուր պատասխան տալ, եթե իմ համակարգչի մեջ կա ֆոտոշոպ ծրագիրը, բայց ես այն միացնելու կամ դրանից օգտվելու ձև չգիտեմ, կամ չեմ կարողանում օգտվել, կամ դրանով ստեղծած իմ նկարները շատ վատնեն, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ֆոտոշոպը չայնիկի գրած ծրագիր է…


Փորձել ես հաշվես, աստված Աստվածաշնչում քանի հոգիա սպանում, մասսայական ջարդերը չհաշված? Վառ օրինակ`

_Յուդայի անդրանիկ որդի Էրը հաճելի չթուաց Տիրոջը, եւ Աստուած առաւ նրա հոգին։-ԾՆՆԴ 38:7
_

Ու դա, ըստ քեզ, գրվածա մարդու գենոմում: Զարմանալի չի, որ մարդիկ ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում մեթոդիկ սպանել են բոլորին, ով իրանց հաճելի չէր:

----------

VisTolog (12.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Փորձել ես հաշվես, աստված Աստվածաշնչում քանի հոգիա սպանում, մասսայական ջարդերը չհաշված? Վառ օրինակ`
> 
> _Յուդայի անդրանիկ որդի Էրը հաճելի չթուաց Տիրոջը, եւ Աստուած առաւ նրա հոգին։-ԾՆՆԴ 38:7
> _
> 
> Ու դա, ըստ քեզ, գրվածա մարդու գենոմում: Զարմանալի չի, որ մարդիկ ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում մեթոդիկ սպանել են բոլորին, ով իրանց հաճելի չէր:


այո այո հարգելիս, դա գրված է Աստվաշնչում, որնել մեր գենոմում է, ես չեի մտածել բայց փաստորեն մարդիկ ուրիշներին սպանում են հենց այդ ծրագրի միջոցով․

----------


## Leo Negri

> ես չեի մտածել բայց փաստորեն մարդիկ ուրիշներին սպանում են հենց այդ ծրագրի միջոցով․


Երբեք չես տեսել փոքր էրեխեքը ոնց են կատուներ տանջում, կամ շան քոթոթներ ջրում խեղդում, կամ մկների քարերով սպանում? Գյուղերումա տարածված, անմոռանալի տեսարանա:
Փաստորեն աստվածային գենոմի պատճառովա...

----------

Benadad (20.08.2010)

----------


## Katka

> այո այո հարգելիս, դա գրված է Աստվաշնչում, որնել մեր գենոմում է, ես չեի մտածել բայց փաստորեն մարդիկ ուրիշներին սպանում են հենց այդ ծրագրի միջոցով․


Լսիր, Արամ, մի հարց տամ էլի: Իհարկե, քո առաջադրած հիպոթեզը հերթական անկապություն եմ համարում, բայց ամեն դեպքում. ինչ կասես Բուդդայի գենոմի մասին կամ չինացիների ու հնդիկների մասին: Ինչքանո՞վ ես տեղյակ նրանց կրոնից ու ինչպե՞ս կկապես քո վարկածի հետ: :Xeloq:

----------


## Արամ

Կներեք ես երևի չեմ կարողանում իմ մտքերը նորմալ արտահայտել։ Կատկա միթե դու կարծում ես որ այս իմ գրածը ինչ որ կապ ունի քրիստոնեության հետ։ Կամ Աստվածաշունչը էն հաստափոր գրքի հետ եմ։ Չէ սխալ եք/ես հասկացել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չե փաստորեն չայնիկը  այն մարդնա,որը չի կարողանում այդ ծրագիրը օգտագործել…
> 
> փորձեմ ընդհանուր պատասխան տալ, եթե իմ համակարգչի մեջ կա ֆոտոշոպ ծրագիրը, բայց ես այն միացնելու կամ դրանից օգտվելու ձև չգիտեմ, կամ չեմ կարողանում օգտվել, կամ դրանով ստեղծած իմ նկարները շատ վատնեն, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ֆոտոշոպը չայնիկի գրած ծրագիր է…


Արամ ջան, մենք չենք կարողանում, բա լավ, ինքն էլ չի կարողանում իրա ստեղծած ծրագիրն օգտագործի՞…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  06:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  06:20 ----------




> Փաստարկներ:
> Ամենակարևոր և անժխտելի փոքրիկ փաստը, որի վրա ես միշտ հիմնվում եմ:
> 1990-2001 թթ.-ին Ամերկայում հետազոտվել է մարդու գեները, որի վրա ծախսել 6մլրդ. դոլար, այսինքն տարեկան Հայաստանի բյուջեի եռակին, ու այդ հետազոտությունների արդյունքը եղել է միայն այդ հետազոտության ղեկավարի` Ֆռենսիզ Կոլինզ-ի խոսքերը`
> 
> Գենոմը, որը պարունակում է 3 մլրդ զույգ,* գրված է Աստծու լեզվով*:


Արամ ջան, սա փաստ է որ այդ 6 մլրդ փողը կերել են ու վատնել են… իսկ կա՞ մեկը որ աստծո լեզվով է խոսում ու կարող է թարգմանել… իհարկե ոչ… 10 տարի ու 6 մլրդ ծախսելուց հետո եկել ասում են "աստծո լեզվով ա գրա՞ծ" … էսի քրեական գործ է, աննախադեպ խոշոր չափի գումարների յուրացում…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  06:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  06:32 ----------




> Ինձ թվում է սա բավարար պայման է, որ գոնե մտածենք իմ առաջարկած վարկածի շուրջ: *Ուշադիր կարդա, բավարար պայման է որ մտածենք*: Ես չեմ ասում որ բավարար պայման է հավատալու` այլ մտածելու:


անբավարար է… թեման անիմաստ է

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, մենք չենք կարողանում, բա լավ, ինքն էլ չի կարողանում իրա ստեղծած ծրագիրն օգտագործի՞…
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  06:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  06:20 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Արամ ջան, սա փաստ է որ այդ 6 մլրդ փողը կերել են ու վատնել են… իսկ կա՞ մեկը որ աստծո լեզվով է խոսում ու կարող է թարգմանել… իհարկե ոչ… 10 տարի ու 6 մլրդ ծախսելուց հետո եկել ասում են "աստծո լեզվով ա գրա՞ծ" … էսի քրեական գործ է, աննախադեպ խոշոր չափի գումարների յուրացում…
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  06:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  06:32 ----------
> ...


 Հարգելի Mephistopheles, ես ուղղակի չհասկացա ինչու միանգամից այս խոսքերը գրեցիր 


> թեման անիմաստ է


: Լավ 2 հարց ունեմ:
1.Ըստ քեզ Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, կամ մարդու ստեղծման մեջ Աստծո մատը խառներ?
2. Եթե այո, ապա չի կարելի ենթադրել, (օրինակ, եթե ես ստեղծում եմ համակարգիչ, բայց նա չունի պրոցեսսոր, ուրեմն նա բանի պետք չէ) որ Աստված մարդու մեչ դրել է մի ծրագիր, որը ամեն գործողություն կատարելու համար 2 եղանակ ունի, լավը կամ վատը և լավը անելու բազան ավելի մեծ է և ոնց որ ՊՐԻՈՐԻՏԵՏԸ ավելի բարձր է քան թե վատը?

----------


## EgoBrain

> 1.Ըստ քեզ Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, կամ մարդու ստեղծման մեջ Աստծո մատը խառներ?
> 2. Եթե այո, *ապա չի կարելի ենթադրել,* (օրինակ, եթե ես ստեղծում եմ համակարգիչ, բայց նա չունի պրոցեսսոր, ուրեմն նա բանի պետք չէ) որ Աստված մարդու մեչ դրել է մի ծրագիր, որը ամեն գործողություն կատարելու համար 2 եղանակ ունի, լավը կամ վատը և լավը անելու բազան ավելի մեծ է և ոնց որ ՊՐԻՈՐԻՏԵՏԸ ավելի բարձր է քան թե վատը?


Ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է ենթադրել, բայց զուտ ենթադրությունները հիմքում ունենալով` կատարել դատողություններ ու վերջիններիս միջոցով էլ կառուցել տեսություն, սխալ է: Ես անձամբ ոչ քո բերած փաստարկներում, ոչ էլ մնացած մեկնաբանություններում հիմնավոր որինչ չգտա: Գուցե և սխալ եմ, բայց տպավորությունն այնպիսին է, որ ինչ-որ տեղ այս առիթով մի բան ես կարդացել, միտքը դուրդ եկել է ու որոշել ես հավատալ դրան:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է ենթադրել, բայց զուտ ենթադրությունները հիմքում ունենալով` կատարել դատողություններ ու վերջիններիս միջոցով էլ կառուցել տեսություն, սխալ է: Ես անձամբ ոչ քո բերած փաստարկներում, ոչ էլ մնացած մեկնաբանություններում հիմնավոր որինչ չգտա: Գուցե և սխալ եմ, բայց տպավորությունն այնպիսին է, որ ինչ-որ տեղ այս առիթով մի բան ես կարդացել, միտքը դուրդ եկել է ու որոշել ես հավատալ դրան:


նախ միտքը իմն է, հենց իմը ուրիշ ոչի մի տեղ չկա տենց բան, ոչ էլ կարդացել եմ ես եմ ենթադրել, կներեք բայց երևի սխալվում եմ հա՞ ես սա ձեզ ներկայացրել եմ որպես ապացուցված տեսություն՞ իսկ առաջին գրառմանս մեջ մի քանի տողեր կան որոնք հիմք են տալիս դատողություններ կատարել…

----------


## VisTolog

Մի միտք էլ:
Մարդիկ՝ ավելի բարձր քաղաքակրթությունների ստեղծած՝ իրենց համար վիրտուալ (ինչպես մեր համար համակարգիչը) գիտակցություններ ենք, կամ փորձի համար նախատեսված «առնետներ»:
Իրենք ստեղծեցին մեր գիտակցությունը, հետո մենք այնքան զարգացանք, որ արդեն կարողացանք ստեղծել այլ՝ ոչ մարդկային գիտակցություն: Այսպիսով իրենց պրոյեկտը հաջողություն ունեցավ, նրանք ստեղծեցին կյանք, իսկ կյանքի մեջ էլ ուրիշ կյանք: :LOL:  Լավ, դա ուղղակի ֆանտազիա էր, հիմնված մի փիլիսոփայի տեսության վրա:

Ես հավատում եմ մի քանի բանի: Ամբողջ տիեզերքում կան հազարավոր քաղաքակրթություններ, որոնք անընդհատ անցնում են զարգացման փուլ: Կան մի քանի մակարդակի զարգացվածության քաղաքակրություններ: Երբ մենք էլ հասնենք այդ մակարդակներին, այն ժամանակ միգուցե հասկանանք թե իրականում ինչպես է եղել ամեն ինչ, չնայած հակված եմ հավատալու մարդկության ստեղծման այլ տարբերակին: Չեմ ուզում Աստծո անունը շոշափել այլ պարագաներում, քանի որ ոչինչ չեմ կարող վստահ ասել, բայց փաստերով՝ հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ գրված, կարող եմ ասել, որ մենք եկել ենք այլ մոլորակից: Մի կողմ թողնենք ատվածաշնչին ու աստծուն: Մենք եկել ենք այլ մոլորակից (ինչպես տարբեր քաղաքակրթությունների հազարավոր տարիներ հնության արձանագրություններում են գրված և *պատկերված*): Հին արձանագրություններում հիշատակվում են մարդիկ, որոնք իջել են երկնքից: Արձանագրությունների մեջ պարզ նկարված են տիեզերանավն ու դրանցից իջնող մարդիկ, "սկաֆանդրներով" (հայերենը մոռացա): Այդ ամենը մեզ են հասել շումերներից, այդ թվում նաև այլ երկրներից, որտեղ գտնվել են նման պատկերներ՝ Արգենտինա, Հայաստան, Պորտուգալիա և այլն: Առաջին շումերները եղել են Ադամն ու Եվան, և այդտեղից էլ սկսել են զարգանալ հեքիաթները: Միայն այդ փաստը ինձ թույլ չի տալիստածել, որ մեզ ստեղծել է մի հզոր ուժ, քանի որ դա հասկանալու համար մենք դեռ պետք է շատ զարգանանք, թե չէ ջրի մեջ էլ աստվածաշնչից տողեր կարողա հայտնաբերվեն, չէ՞ որ ջուրը սրբում տանում է, կյանքի աղբյուր է… և այլն:

Եթե մեր գեների մեջ գրված է Աստծո խոսքը, ուրեմն մեզ աստվածաշունչ էլ պետք չէր լինի նրա խոսքը հասկանալու համար, ոչ էլ այլ կրոններ, որովհետև բոլորս կապրոինք մի ծրագրով...

Արամ, դու ասեցիր, որ գեների մեջ հենց աստվածաշունչը չի գրված/դա չի իմաստը, էդ դեպքում գիտնականներն ի՞նչ գիտեն, թե ո՞րն է Աստծո խոսքը, եթե հետևություններ չեն արել աստվածաշնչից: :Think:

----------

E-la Via (22.12.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Մի միտք էլ:
> Հին արձանագրություններում հիշատակվում են մարդիկ, որոնք իջել են երկնքից: Արձանագրությունների մեջ պարզ նկարված են տիեզերանավն ու դրանցից իջնող մարդիկ, "սկաֆանդրներով" (հայերենը մոռացա): Այդ ամենը մեզ են հասել շումերներից, այդ թվում նաև այլ երկրներից, որտեղ գտնվել են նման պատկերներ՝ Արգենտինա, Հայաստան, Պորտուգալիա և այլն:


Վիստ, էն, որ էդ մարդկանց հավատալիքներում կա տեղեկություններ, որ երկնքից մարդիկ են իջնում, դա ամենևին չի ապացուցում, որ բոլորս եկել ենք ինչ-որ տեղից: Այլ ընդամենն ասում ա, որ մեզ մոտ ինչ-որ տեղերից մարդիկ են գալիս..... Ընդ որում Շումերական քաղաքակրթության մեջ դրանք աստվածներ էին: / իհարկե մեր մոտ էլ ա աստված երկնքում, բայց ի տարբերություն  վերոհիշյալների, մերը սկաֆանդրով չի..../




> Առաջին շումերները եղել են Ադամն ու Եվան, և այդտեղից էլ սկսել են զարգանալ  հեքիաթները:


ուֆ, Ադամն ու Եվան շումեր էլ դառան, չէ Վիստո ջան պապուաս էին իրանք: :LOL: 
Եվ հետո պարզ չի, որ եթե աստծո անունը չես տալիս, էլ ինչ Ադամ ու Եվա, կամ  Էդ ադամն ու Եվան ում էին հեքիաթներ պատմում, իրանց որդի Կայենի?ն / լուսահոգի Աբելի հողն էլ ընդեղ թեթև լինի վրեն/....

----------


## Արամ

> Մի միտք էլ:
> Մարդիկ՝ ավելի բարձր քաղաքակրթությունների ստեղծած՝ իրենց համար վիրտուալ (ինչպես մեր համար համակարգիչը) գիտակցություններ ենք, կամ փորձի համար նախատեսված «առնետներ»:
> Իրենք ստեղծեցին մեր գիտակցությունը, հետո մենք այնքան զարգացանք, որ արդեն կարողացանք ստեղծել այլ՝ ոչ մարդկային գիտակցություն: Այսպիսով իրենց պրոյեկտը հաջողություն ունեցավ, նրանք ստեղծեցին կյանք, իսկ կյանքի մեջ էլ ուրիշ կյանք: Լավ, դա ուղղակի ֆանտազիա էր, հիմնված մի փիլիսոփայի տեսության վրա:
> 
> Ես հավատում եմ մի քանի բանի: Ամբողջ տիեզերքում կան հազարավոր քաղաքակրթություններ, որոնք անընդհատ անցնում են զարգացման փուլ: Կան մի քանի մակարդակի զարգացվածության քաղաքակրություններ: Երբ մենք էլ հասնենք այդ մակարդակներին, այն ժամանակ միգուցե հասկանանք թե իրականում ինչպես է եղել ամեն ինչ, չնայած հակված եմ հավատալու մարդկության ստեղծման այլ տարբերակին: Չեմ ուզում Աստծո անունը շոշափել այլ պարագաներում, քանի որ ոչինչ չեմ կարող վստահ ասել, բայց փաստերով՝ հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ գրված, կարող եմ ասել, որ մենք եկել ենք այլ մոլորակից: Մի կողմ թողնենք ատվածաշնչին ու աստծուն: Մենք եկել ենք այլ մոլորակից (ինչպես տարբեր քաղաքակրթությունների հազարավոր տարիներ հնության արձանագրություններում են գրված և *պատկերված*): Հին արձանագրություններում հիշատակվում են մարդիկ, որոնք իջել են երկնքից: Արձանագրությունների մեջ պարզ նկարված են տիեզերանավն ու դրանցից իջնող մարդիկ, "սկաֆանդրներով" (հայերենը մոռացա): Այդ ամենը մեզ են հասել շումերներից, այդ թվում նաև այլ երկրներից, որտեղ գտնվել են նման պատկերներ՝ Արգենտինա, Հայաստան, Պորտուգալիա և այլն: Առաջին շումերները եղել են Ադամն ու Եվան, և այդտեղից էլ սկսել են զարգանալ հեքիաթները: Միայն այդ փաստը ինձ թույլ չի տալիստածել, որ մեզ ստեղծել է մի հզոր ուժ, քանի որ դա հասկանալու համար մենք դեռ պետք է շատ զարգանանք, թե չէ ջրի մեջ էլ աստվածաշնչից տողեր կարողա հայտնաբերվեն, չէ՞ որ ջուրը սրբում տանում է, կյանքի աղբյուր է… և այլն:
> 
> Եթե մեր գեների մեջ գրված է Աստծո խոսքը, ուրեմն մեզ աստվածաշունչ էլ պետք չէր լինի նրա խոսքը հասկանալու համար, ոչ էլ այլ կրոններ, որովհետև բոլորս կապրոինք մի ծրագրով...
> 
> Արամ, դու ասեցիր, որ գեների մեջ հենց աստվածաշունչը չի գրված/դա չի իմաստը, էդ դեպքում գիտնականներն ի՞նչ գիտեն, թե ո՞րն է Աստծո խոսքը, եթե հետևություններ չեն արել աստվածաշնչից:


Հով, գիտնականները չգիտեն Աստխո խոսքը որն է, այլ ասել են որ Աստո լեզվով է գրված, հիմնվելով նրա վրա, որ այտ տարրերը պարունակում են ինֆորմացիյա, որը հնարավոր չէ կարդալ ոչ մի լեզվով կամ ծրագրով կամ ալգորիթմով։

----------


## My World My Space

> Հով, գիտնականները չգիտեն Աստխո խոսքը որն է, այլ ասել են որ Աստո լեզվով է գրված, հիմնվելով նրա վրա, որ այտ տարրերը պարունակում են ինֆորմացիյա, որը հնարավոր չէ կարդալ ոչ մի լեզվով կամ ծրագրով կամ ալգորիթմով։


Բա որ կարդալ չի լինում, ինչի?ց որոշեցին, որ դա աստծո խոսքն ա.... տենց որ լինի ամեն անկապ հիերոգլիֆ, որը չի կարդացվում, աստծո խո?սք ա.....

----------


## Արամ

> Բա որ կարդալ չի լինում, ինչի?ց որոշեցին, որ դա աստծո խոսքն ա.... տենց որ լինի ամեն անկապ հիերոգլիֆ, որը չի կարդացվում, աստծո խո?սք ա.....


խնդրում եմ այդ հարցերով դիմել Կոլինզին kolinz.gitnakan@gmail.com =)

----------


## My World My Space

> խնդրում եմ այդ հարցերով դիմել Կոլինզին kolinz.gitnakan@gmail.com =)


դե կոլինզին դու ես ստեղ պրոպագանդում, ուրեմն լիազոր-ներկայացուցիչը դու ես: Դու ես ասում Կոլինզին ինչի դիմեմ?

----------


## Արամ

> դե կոլինզին դու ես ստեղ պրոպագանդում, ուրեմն լիազոր-ներկայացուցիչը դու ես: Դու ես ասում Կոլինզին ինչի դիմեմ?


Ես որպես փաստարկ եմ բերում Կոլինզի խոսքերը, իսկ Կոլինզը ինչու ա ետ խոսքերը ասել, ինչի հիման վրա, ես իմ վերևի գրառումում ներակայցվածի չափով եմ տեղյակ պատճառներից։ մնացացը ինձ պտեք չի ու իմ ներկայցավծի հետ կապ չունի

----------


## Մուր_Համլետ

Իսկ ինչու եք ուզում հասկանալ, թե Աստված ոնց է ստիպում մարդկանց լավ բաներ անել, գենոմով, թե ուրիշ ձևով:
Չգիտեմ, նայել եք Նոյի ջրհեղեղի մասին ֆիլմը, որ ապացուցում է ջրհեղեղը գիտական տեսանկյունից, բայց ամեն դեպքում, մեջբերեմ:

Մարդը օգտագործում է իր ուղեղի միայն 7%-ը, ու դա էլ բավական է, որ նա ստեղծի քաղաքներ, տներ, կառուցի բարդ մեքենաներ, ստեղծի նոր բույսեր,* կլոնավորի մարդկանց* ու շուտով, հնարավոր է ստեղծի մի ուրիշ մարդու, ինչը հավասար է Աստծո գործին, չէ՞ որ Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն իր կերպարով, և շուտով հնարավոր է մարդը նույնպես ստեղծի մի ուրիշ մարդու իր կերպարով: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ: Մարդուն ի՞նչն է պակասում: Նոր մարդ ստեղծե՞լը:

Մեր համար հանգիստ ապրում ենք, ինչի ենք ուզում անպայման իմանալ Աստծո գաղտնիքը: Եթե ուզում եք ապացուցել Աստծո գոյությունը, ապա Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է.




> Երանի նրանց, ովքեր չեն տեսնի, բայց կհավատան

----------

eduard30 (08.01.2011), Freeman (15.08.2010), Shah (22.12.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Իսկ ինչու եք ուզում հասկանալ, թե Աստված ոնց է ստիպում մարդկանց լավ բաներ անել, գենոմով, թե ուրիշ ձևով:
> Չգիտեմ, նայել եք Նոյի ջրհեղեղի մասին ֆիլմը, որ ապացուցում է ջրհեղեղը գիտական տեսանկյունից, բայց ամեն դեպքում, մեջբերեմ:
> 
> Մարդը օգտագործում է իր ուղեղի միայն 7%-ը, ու դա էլ բավական է, որ նա ստեղծի քաղաքներ, տներ, կառուցի բարդ մեքենաներ, ստեղծի նոր բույսեր,* կլոնավորի մարդկանց* ու շուտով, հնարավոր է ստեղծի մի ուրիշ մարդու, ինչը հավասար է Աստծո գործին, չէ՞ որ Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն իր կերպարով, և շուտով հնարավոր է մարդը նույնպես ստեղծի մի ուրիշ մարդու իր կերպարով: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ: Մարդուն ի՞նչն է պակասում: Նոր մարդ ստեղծե՞լը:
> 
> Մեր համար հանգիստ ապրում ենք, ինչի ենք ուզում անպայման իմանալ Աստծո գաղտնիքը: Եթե ուզում եք ապացուցել Աստծո գոյությունը, ապա Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է.


եթե քեզ չի հետաքրքրում դա չի նշանակում որ անիմաստա, մարդա կա սիրումա ամբողջ օրը կոնտռ ստայկ խաղա, մարդ էլ կա ուզում եմ սովորի ,մեկնաբանի, հետաքրքրվի

----------


## Մուր_Համլետ

Ես էդ քո ասած խաղը նախ չեմ խաղում, ես ընդհանրապես խաղ չեմ խաղում, երկրորդն էլ էդ իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում:
Ես կողմ եմ գիտական բացահայտումների, փորձերի, վարկածների և այլն: Ու եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր ա, քննարկի, իմ կարծիքը կարաս անտեսես:

Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ, եթե օրիանակ, ես, իմացա, որ քո սաղ ասածները ճիշտ ա, ոչ մի բան չեմ անելու, ուղակի ինձ համար ապրելու եմ:

----------


## Դատարկություն

Նախ` էդ 6 միլիարդը մարդիկ զուր չեն ծախսել ու իրենց գործը նորմալ արել են, առավելապես բացահայտելով գենոմը:




> Հով, գիտնականները չգիտեն Աստխո խոսքը որն է, այլ ասել են որ Աստո լեզվով է գրված, հիմնվելով նրա վրա, որ այտ տարրերը պարունակում են ինֆորմացիյա, որը հնարավոր չէ կարդալ ոչ մի լեզվով կամ ծրագրով կամ ալգորիթմով։


Չէ: Գենոմի տարրական լեզուն ամբողջությամբ բացահայտվածա, հարցը այն է, որ որոշ մասերի համար պարզ չի կատարած ֆունկցիան: Այսինքն էդ տարրերը, որպես այդպիսին որևէ ֆունկցիոնալ ակտիվություն չեն ցուցաբերում: Հնարավոր է դա գեների միացման համար է, կամ ինչ-որ տարածական կառուցվածքի ստեղծման,  բայց ինֆորմարտիվ բնույթը պարզված չի: Չեմ ուզում էդ դրա մեջ խորանամ: 

Նորից եմ ասում Կոլինզը, տեսավ էդ ամենի յուրահատկությունը, ունիվերսալությունը, համապարփակությունը ու այլ դրա բազմաթիվ ֆունկցիաներ և ասաց` Գենոմը գրված է Աստծո լեզվով, այլ ոչ թե տեսավ գենոմում չկոդավորող հատվածների առկայությունը և չկարողանալով պարզել ինչ է դա անորոշությունից բացականչեց` Գենոմը գրված է Աստծո լեզվով`<Աստված այնտեղ ինչ-որ բան է թաքցրել> իմաստով:

*Արամ* ջան, որպեսզի թեմայից շատ չշեղվենք, առաջարկում եմ դու օրինակ ասես աստվածաշնչյան այլ նորմեր, որոնք ենթադրում ես, որ մարդու գենոմում կան, բացի վերը նշված փոխօգնությունից:

----------

E-la Via (22.12.2010), My World My Space (14.08.2010), Skeptic (14.08.2010), VisTolog (15.08.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.12.2010)

----------


## luys747

Եթե հավատում ենք, որ Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, իսկ գենետիկայի մեջ ողջ մարդու կառուցողական եվ ֆունկցիոնալ ծրագիրն է, ապա ինչու չէ, Աստված գրել է մարդու մեջ նրա ճիշտ ապրելու հիմունքները:Ուղղակի Ադամը  եվ Եվան չհավատալով Աստծուն, համաձայնվեցին օձի առաջարկած վիրուսը մտցնել մարդու գենետիկայի մեջ:

----------

eduard30 (08.01.2011), Արամ (15.08.2010)

----------


## ministr

Հետաքրքիր միտք էր... Էն որ ասում էին Աստված քո մեջա, փաստորեն շատ ավելի իրական ա քան թվում էր:

----------

eduard30 (08.01.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Եթե հավատում ենք, որ Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, իսկ գենետիկայի մեջ ողջ մարդու կառուցողական եվ ֆունկցիոնալ ծրագիրն է, ապա ինչու չէ, Աստված գրել է մարդու մեջ նրա ճիշտ ապրելու հիմունքները:Ուղղակի Ադամը  եվ Եվան չհավատալով Աստծուն, համաձայնվեցին օձի առաջարկած վիրուսը մտցնել մարդու գենետիկայի մեջ:


Փաստորեն դուրս ա գալիս որ Աստվածաշունչը մեր FAQ-ն ա՞, իսկ եկեղեցին անտիվիրո՞ւսը :Think:

----------


## Արամ

> Հետաքրքիր միտք էր... Էն որ ասում էին Աստված քո մեջա, փաստորեն շատ ավելի իրական ա քան թվում էր:


Ես ուղղակի նկարագրել եմ որ ավելի կոնկրետ որտեղ հնարավորություն կա, որպես նյութ տեսնել այդ գրվածը/ծրագրավորածը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:43 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:42 ----------




> Փաստորեն դուրս ա գալիս որ Աստվածաշունչը մեր FAQ-ն ա՞, իսկ եկեղեցին անտիվիրո՞ւսը


Մադրու անտիվիրուսը հենց ինքնա։

----------


## VisTolog

> Հետաքրքիր միտք էր... Էն որ ասում էին Աստված քո մեջա, փաստորեն շատ ավելի իրական ա քան թվում էր:


Մարդը հենց աստվածա էլի… :Pardon:

----------

E-la Via (22.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (20.12.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Եթե հավատում ենք, որ Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, իսկ գենետիկայի մեջ ողջ մարդու կառուցողական եվ ֆունկցիոնալ ծրագիրն է, ապա ինչու չէ, *Աստված գրել է մարդու մեջ նրա ճիշտ ապրելու հիմունքները:*Ուղղակի Ադամը  եվ Եվան չհավատալով Աստծուն, համաձայնվեցին օձի առաջարկած վիրուսը մտցնել մարդու գենետիկայի մեջ:


Դրա համա՞ր են բոլոր մարդիկ ճիշտ ապրում: Կամ էլ ինչի" ենք Աստվածաշունչը կարդում, որ էդ հիմունքներն իմանանք, եթե մեր մեջ կա, էլ ի"նչ իմաստ։ Ձեր ասածը նույնիսկ քրիստոնեության «մարդու ազատ կամքի» գաղափարին է հակասում։

----------

VisTolog (15.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

Դատարիկություն ջան ինքտ էլ մուք տառերով գրում ես բայց չես ուզում գրածը հասկանալ, ախր գրված է հիմունքները, այսինքն մի բազա որը կարող ես օգտագործել և չօգտագործել։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:26 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:25 ----------

Հիշեցում։ Վիստ մատդ շնորհակալության վրա ես թողել։

----------

VisTolog (15.08.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Դատարիկություն ջան ինքտ էլ մուք տառերով գրում ես բայց չես ուզում գրածը հասկանալ, ախր գրված է հիմունքները, այսինքն մի բազա որը կարող ես օգտագործել և չօգտագործել։


Էդ աստվածաշնչյան նորմերը, փոխօգնություն, բարին ու չարը, ճիշտ ապրելակերպը, մարդկային արժեքները կյանքում չենք հասկանա ու չենք ճանաչի, եթե հասարակությունից դուրս լինենք: 
Հենց դա էլ քեզ անժխտելի ապացույց, որ էդպիսի բան հնարավոր չի: Մեզ բոլորիս տրված է հնարավորություն` այդ ամենը ճանաչելու, ուսումնասիրելու, հասկանալու, չհասկանալու, ընդունելու կամ` ոչ, որը պայմանավորվում է գենոտիպով՝ օրինակ զարգացած նյարդային համակարգ, լավ տեսողություն ու սրա պես հազար ու մի բան, բայց եթե հասարակությունը չլինի, վերջին նշածներս կլինի, բայց քո նշածները չի լինի: 

Վերջ, էս թեմայից ես գնացի :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելի Mephistopheles, ես ուղղակի չհասկացա ինչու միանգամից այս խոսքերը գրեցիր : Լավ 2 հարց ունեմ:
> 1.Ըստ քեզ Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, կամ մարդու ստեղծման մեջ Աստծո մատը խառներ?
> 2. Եթե այո, ապա չի կարելի ենթադրել, (օրինակ, եթե ես ստեղծում եմ համակարգիչ, բայց նա չունի պրոցեսսոր, ուրեմն նա բանի պետք չէ) որ Աստված մարդու մեչ դրել է մի ծրագիր, որը ամեն գործողություն կատարելու համար 2 եղանակ ունի, լավը կամ վատը և լավը անելու բազան ավելի մեծ է և ոնց որ ՊՐԻՈՐԻՏԵՏԸ ավելի բարձր է քան թե վատը?


իսկ եթե ենթադրենք որ չի ստեղծել, նշանակում է որ թեման անիմաստ է… 

եթե կարողանաս ապացուցել որ մարդուն աստված է ստեղծել, ուրեմն թեման պետք է տեղափոխել գիտական բաժին ու քննարկել այնտեղ, արդեն ապացույցներով ու փաստերով…

կրոնը գիտության հետ չես կարող խառնել… դու ելակետ ես ընդունում աստված, իսկ գիտական աշխարհը դա չի ընդունում… 

հենց որ ապացուցես որ աստված է ստրեղծել մարդուն, փեման իմաստ կունենա, մինչ այդ, կներես, քննարկման նյութ չեմ տեսնում

----------


## Բիձա

Մի գուցե հումորն էնքան խորն է, որ անհասանելի է իմ պես բիձուն: Բայց ամոթը մի կողմ հարցնեմ էլի- էս ինչ գործի եք՞: Էս ինչ քննարկում է՞: 
Չգիտեմ թե քանի միլիարդ են "կերել" ու քանի տարում, բայց մարդու գենոմը վերծանված է շատ-շատ լուրջ գիտնականների կողմից ու այն  շատ-շատերի խելքի բանը չի, ներառյալ նաև էստեղ քննարկվող ու պատկերացվող աստծո: 
Մի բանի մասին գրելիս գոնե տարրական գիտելիք պետք է ունենալ-ամոթ է: :Angry2: 
Ես հարգանքով եմ մոտենում հավատքով պայմանավորված աշխարհայցքներին, բայց ցավներդ տանեմ, մի մտեք ձեր համար անանցանելի գիտական բոստանները, ջունգլիները, ղռերն ու չոլերը: 
Եթե որևէ մեկիդ համար վիրավորական է իմ գրածը,  ապա բարի եղեք հասկանալու և ընդունելու, որ դա էլ սուրբ տարածք է ոչ հավատացյալ, գիտությանը նվիրված մարդկանց համար:   :Angry2:

----------

Shah (22.12.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Մի գուցե հումորն էնքան խորն է, որ անհասանելի է իմ պես բիձուն: Բայց ամոթը մի կողմ հարցնեմ էլի- էս ինչ գործի եք՞: Էս ինչ քննարկում է՞: 
> Չգիտեմ թե քանի միլիարդ են "կերել" ու քանի տարում, բայց մարդու գենոմը վերծանված է շատ-շատ լուրջ գիտնականների կողմից ու այն  շատ-շատերի խելքի բանը չի, ներառյալ նաև էստեղ քննարկվող ու պատկերացվող աստծո: 
> Մի բանի մասին գրելիս գոնե տարրական գիտելիք պետք է ունենալ-ամոթ է:
> Ես հարգանքով եմ մոտենում հավատքով պայմանավորված աշխարհայցքներին, բայց ցավներդ տանեմ, մի մտեք ձեր համար անանցանելի գիտական բոստանները, ջունգլիները, ղռերն ու չոլերը: 
> Եթե որևէ մեկիդ համար վիրավորական է իմ գրածը,  ապա բարի եղեք հասկանալու և ընդունելու, որ դա էլ սուրբ տարածք է ոչ հավատացյալ, գիտությանը նվիրված մարդկանց համար:


Դու ըստ երևույթի շատ ես ոգևորվել: Ամոթանք տալ ինձ, ինչի համար, որ ես ուղղակի իմ մտորումներն եմ տեղադրել, ամեն դեպքում, Բիձա ջան դու ոչ մի իրավունք չունես կոնկրետ ինձ ամոթանք տալու: Կրոն բաժինն է սուրբ տարածք? Ես բաժնից մեջքանց պետք է դուրս գամ?

----------

Mark Pauler (22.12.2010), Շինարար (12.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իհարկե, ամենահեշտը թեման քարկոծելն ու միանգամից փակելն է: Բայց մարդն ինչ-որ հարց էր դրել, այնպես չէ՞: ՈՒ շատ լավ երևում է, որ Արամը  կարիք ունի խոսելու այդ մասին, և ավելի մեծ ցանկություն` լսելու ձեզ, այլ ոչ թե իր գիտեցածը ձեզ հայտնելու: ՈՒրեմն ինչու՞ չփորձել ծաղրելու փոխարեն քիչ ընդառաջել նրան: Եվ, վերջիվերջո, ինքներդ եք ասում, որ ոչ ոք որոշակիորեն կոնկրետ մի բան չգիտի: ՈՒ դուք համարում եք, որ, եթե չգիտենք, ուրեմն ավելի լավ է` հերքե՞նք: Բայց չէ՞ որ ինֆորմացիան է ինչ-որ ճշմարտությունների բերում: Եվ ինչու՞ չփորձել հավաքել այն մեկմեկուց: Ինչը և ցանկանում էր անել Արամը...

Արամ ջան, ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ կասեն մյուսները, բայց ես հաճույքով կկիսվեմ քեզ հետ իմ գիտեցածով: Ես չեմ պնդում, որ դա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է, բայց ես պնդում եմ, որ ի՛նձ համար` դա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է: Եվ դրան ես հասել եմ շատ ու շատ տարիների երկար որոնումներից հետո միայն, այլ ոչ թե կուլ գնալով մի որևէ կրոնի կամ աղանդի: Լավ, եկ չմանրանանք այլ թեմաների վրա. եկ խոսենք մե՛կ բանի մասին:

Հիմնականի:

Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես այնքան էլ չեմ հասկանում այդ բառը` գենոմ: Բայց նույնիսկ դա էլ այնքան կարևոր չի: Որովհետև, ինձ թվում է, դու ցանկանում ես լսել այն, ինչ ես ցանկանում եմ ասել: Ես կփորձեմ շարադրել քեզ հիմնականի մասին ամենասկզբից, իսկ դու էլ, կարծում եմ, կկարողանաս իմ շարադրածի մեջ հարմար տեղ գտնել քո այն "գենոմի" համար:

ՈՒրեմն, գնացի՞նք:

----------

eduard30 (08.01.2011), Mark Pauler (22.12.2010), Արամ (20.12.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

ՈՒրեմն, ամենասկզբից: Հիշում ես, չէ՞, ամենասկիզբը.
"Սկզբից էր Բանը, և Բանը Աստծո մոտ էր, և Բանը Աստված էր..." և այլն և այլն և այլն: Բայց հանգիստ թողնենք Աստվածաշունչը: Ես գերադասում եմ խոսել իմ բառերով: Ինձ թվում է, այդպես ավելի պարզ ու հասկանալի կլինի:

Նորից` ամենասկզբից:

Եկ փոձենք պատկերացնել Աստծոն` ամենասկզբում:

Ի միջի այլոց , կոնկրետ "Աստված" բառի մասին մենք *հետո կխոսենք*. հիմա խոսում ենք Նրա մասին, ինչը մենք Աստված ենք անվանում, ոմանք անվանում են "Բան"(հունարենում դա` Լոգոսն է, որն ավելի համապատասխանում է մեր "Գոյ" բառին), ոմանք` էություն, մյուսները` աբսոլյուտ, ուրիշները... մի խոսքով: Կա այդ էությունը, աբսոլյուտը, այն, ինչն ամեն ինչ է, կա այն, ինչ որ *Կա*: Եվ ուրիշ ոչինչ գոյություն չունի:

Դու կարո՞ղ ես պատկերացնել Նրա վիճակը: Նստել-մտածում է այդ Ամենն, Ինչ Որ Կա. "_Լավ: Ասենք թե: Ես ամեն ինչ եմ: Եվ ինձանից բացի` ուրիշ ոչինչ գոյություն չունի: Ես այդ գիտեմ: Բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ի՞նչ ասել է. Ամեն Ինչ: Որովհետև, հասկանալու համար, թե ի՞նչ է մի բանը, հարկավոր է մեկ ուրիշ բան էլ, ինչի հետ կարելի կլիներ համեմատել ու հասկանալ: 

Հասկանալու համար, թե ի՞նչ է "աջը", պետք է հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ է "ձախը": Հասկանալու համար, թե ի՞նչ է "լույսը"' պետք է հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ է "մութը": Քանի որ, եթե չկա ձախը, ուրեմն չկա նաև աջը; եթե չկա մութը, ուրեմն չկա նաև լույսը: Նշանակում է, եթե Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա, ուրեմն ես էլ` չը-կա՞մ... Ես` Ամեն Ինչըս, փաստորեն գոյություն_ _չունե՞մ...:"_

Հենց սա է այն մեծ *Էություն-Ան-Էությունը*, ինչի մասին անհիշելի ժամանակներից ասում էին մտավորականները:

Ի՞նչ կանեիր դու այս պարագային: Շտապ մի բան կմտածեիր, ճի՞շտ է: Որովհետև բոլորիս համար էլ, լինես դու Աստված, թե մարդ, թե կենդանի` ամենակարևոր բանը՝ լինելն է:

՛Նա էլ նույն բանն արեց. մտածեց ու գտավ հարցի լուծումը: Չէ՞ որ լինելով Ամեն Ինչ, Նա նաև Արարիչ էր: Եվ այսպես, Ամենն, Ինչ Որ Կա, որոշեց ճանաչել ինքն իրեն: Գիտենալ Իր մեծության մասին ոչ միայն հասկացության մակարդակի, այլ նաև փորձի մակարդակի վրա: Եվ քանի որ տվյալ պարագային դա էլ էր անհնար, որովհետև "մեծ" սահմանումն ինքը, արդեն  ցանկանում էր մի բանի հետ համեմատվել, Նա` Ամեն Ինչը, ստեղծեց մի բան, ինչի հետ կարող էր ինքը համեմատվել: Լինելով Ամեն Ինչ, Նա ստեղծեց այն, ինչ Ամեն Ինչ Չէ: 
*Ամենը, Ինչ Որ Կա - Ամենը, Ինչ Որ Չկա*: 

Ահա քեզ Մեծ բևեռականությունը` դուալիզմը: Վերևում հիշատակված Էություն-Ան-Էությունը: Այս Մեծ բևեռականությունից են բխում մնացած բոլորը. Լույսն ու Մութը, Բարին ու Չարը, Սերը և Վախը, Կյանքը և Մահը, և այլն, և այլն, և այլն:

Եվ այսպես, Արարիչը ստեղծեց այն, ինչ Ամեն Ինչ Չէ: Բայց, քանի որ ինքը` Ամեն Ինչ Էր, նշանակում է, որ այդ Ամեն Ինչ Չէ-ն նույնպես ինքն էր: Չէ՞ որ Նա` Ամեն Ինչ Էր:

Հետո Ամենը,Ինչ Որ Կա, լրիվ իրավացիորեն որոշեց, որ Իր յուրաքանչյուր մասը անպայման պետք է լինի ավելի փոքր, քան ամբողջը: Եթե Ինքն ուղղակի բաժանի Իրեն մասերի, ուրեմն յուրաքանչյուր մաս, լինելով ավելի փոքր, քան ամբողջը, կկարողանա նայել մնացածի վրա ու տեսնել Նրա հրաշալիությունը:

Եվ այստեղ մենք ընդհուպ մոտենում ենք մեր հայրենակցին` Գրիգոր Տաթևացուն, որն ասում է. "*Աստված բազմացավ մեր մեջ, որպեսզի զմայլվի Իրենով*":

Արամ, դու հասկանու՞մ ես:

----------

eduard30 (08.01.2011), Mark Pauler (22.12.2010), Արամ (20.12.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> ՈՒրեմն, ամենասկզբից: Հիշում ես, չէ՞, ամենասկիզբը.
> "Սկզբից էր Բանը, և Բանը Աստծո մոտ էր, և Բանը Աստված էր..." և այլն և այլն և այլն: Բայց հանգիստ թողնենք Աստվածաշունչը: Ես գերադասում եմ խոսել իմ բառերով: Ինձ թվում է, այդպես ավելի պարզ ու հասկանալի կլինի:
> 
> Նորից` ամենասկզբից:
> 
> Եկ փոձենք պատկերացնել Աստծոն` ամենասկզբում:
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց , կոնկրետ "Աստված" բառի մասին մենք *հետո կխոսենք*. հիմա խոսում ենք Նրա մասին, ինչը մենք Աստված ենք անվանում, ոմանք անվանում են "Բան"(հունարենում դա` Լոգոսն է, որն ավելի համապատասխանում է մեր "Գոյ" բառին), ոմանք` էություն, մյուսները` աբսոլյուտ, ուրիշները... մի խոսքով: Կա այդ էությունը, աբսոլյուտը, այն, ինչն ամեն ինչ է, կա այն, ինչ որ *Կա*: Եվ ուրիշ ոչինչ գոյություն չունի:
> 
> ...


Sambitbaba,  նախ շնորհակալ եմ ինձ հասկանալու համար:
Փորձեցի հասկանամ, հետաքրքիր տեսանկյուն է, երբևէ այսպիսի մեկնաբանություն չէի կարդացել, ուղղակի մի փոքր բարդ ես գրել, բայց որոշ չափով հասկացա: Հասկացա 


> Աստված բազմացավ մեր մեջ, որպեսզի զմայլվի Իրենով


 այս նախադասությունը կարդալուց հետո…: 


> Նշանակում է, եթե Ինձանից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա, ուրեմն ես էլ` չը-կա՞մ... Ես` Ամեն Ինչըս, փաստորեն գոյություն չունե՞մ...:


Չհասկացա, այսինքն, Աստված ստեղծել է մեզ, որպես իրեն հակառակ ուժ՞, իր հետ պայքարող ուժ, չէ որ լույսն էլ է պայքարում մթի հետ…...այո, ամբողջ կյանքը մենք պայքարում ենք Աստծո դեմ...

----------


## luys747

Աստված, ստեղծելով մարդուն, դրեց նրա մեջ ցանկություն, հասնել կատարելության: Հիսուսը նույնպես հորդորում է մարդկանց. Եղեք կատարյալ, ինչպես որ ձեր Հայրը, որ երկնքում է, կատարյալ է: Մարդու գենոմի մեջ կա պոտենցյալ՝ հասնելու Նրան: Սակայն, խաբվելով օձի, (չարի, վիրուսի, հակառակ խոսքի միջոցով, ինչպես ուզում եք, անվանեք նրան), մարդիկ կորցրեցին  ճանապարհը: Եվ այժմ դեգերում են մթության մեջ, չուզենալով տեսնել ճանապարհը:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Նույնիսկ խուսափում եմ այս գրառումը այստեղ անել, նախապես կներեք եթե գրառումը սխալ թեմույում է խնդրում եմ տեղափոխել համապտասխան թեմա…
> Մարդու գենոմում միայն զույգեր չեն...
> 
> Ամբողջացնենք վարկածը` Աստված գտնվում է մարդու գենոմի մեջ
> 
> Ժամանակն է մեկ ընդհանուր գրառում կատարել, որտեղ կնշվեն համարյա թե բոլոր ապացույցները, պնդումները, ենթադրությունները...:
> Ահա ուրեմն, եկեք մեր աշխատանքը բաժանենք 2 մասի:1 մասը տեսություն, 2 մասը, որքան հնարավոր է ապացույցներ:
> Տեսություն
> 
> ...


Հարցա ծագում,դու փորձում ես իրոք հասկանալ/տրամաբանել/,թե ուղակի *հավատում ես*:
Եթե քո մոտ առաջի տարբերակնա,մեկա,ինչքան էլ գլուխ ջարդես ,տվյալ դեպքում հարցը չի լուծվի եթե չգաս իվերջո մի կետի ,որտեղ վերջանում,կամ որտեղից սկսվում են բոլոր հարցերը,այսինքն *Ինչ եմ ես հասկանում Աստված ասելով*/ես հարցից խուսափել պետք չի/,տվըալ հարցին հիմնարար պատասխան գտնելուց հետո նոր միայն կարող ես կառուցել քո տրամաբաանական շինւթյունը:
Իսկ եթե քո մոտ երկրորդ տարբերակնա,ուրեմն շարունակի հավատալ,ես դեպքում տրամաբանությունը կխանգառի:
ՈՒ չմոռանամ ասել որ ես երկուսի միասնությունը ,նամանավանդ տվյալ դեպքում,նմանա ոնց որ տուն կառուցես առանց հիմքի:Իմաստը գտի

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ըստ իս, ընդհանրապես ինքը հարցն էլ գոյություն չունի... Նախ հարցն է պետք ձևակերպել, հետո նոր հասկանալ պատասխան կա, թե ոչ...




> ՄԻ քիչ մտածենք, ախր 6մլրդ քիչ գումար չի թեկուզ և ԱՄՆ-ի համար, 10 տարի մեծ գիտնականների ծախսած ժամանակը այդ գումարից էլ թանկ բան է և արդյունքը?
> Գենոմը գրված է Աստծու լեզվով:


Եւ?  Փաստորեն այդ գիտնականները առնվազն Աստծո լեզվով կարդալ գիտեն, եթե կարողացել են հասկանալ, որ դա Աստծու լոզվով է գրված... Եթե իհարկե դրանք մի խումբ շառլատաններ չեն, կամ էլ նյութը երրորդ սորտի սենսացիաներ հորինող թերթից կամ ամսագրից չի վերցրած...

Ինչ է նշանակում Աստծո լեզվով է գրված? Բան կա որ չեն կարողանում հասկանալ? Դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում...

հ.գ. Չեմ հասկանում, ինչու են հավատացյալները այդքան ջանում խոսել գիտական լեզվով, գիտականորեն ապացուցել աստծուն?
Դուրս է գալիս, լավ չեն հավատում... Հակառակ դեպքումիրենց «նյութեղեն» ապացույցների կարիք չէր լինի.. ուղղակի կհավատային ու հանգիստ կապրեին...

----------

Sambitbaba (21.12.2010), Skeptic (21.12.2010), Արամ (21.12.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Ըստ իս, ընդհանրապես ինքը հարցն էլ գոյություն չունի... Նախ հարցն է պետք ձևակերպել, հետո նոր հասկանալ պատասխան կա, թե ոչ...
> 
> 
> 
> Եւ?  Փաստորեն այդ գիտնականները առնվազն Աստծո լեզվով կարդալ գիտեն, եթե կարողացել են հասկանալ, որ դա Աստծու լոզվով է գրված... Եթե իհարկե դրանք մի խումբ շառլատաններ չեն, կամ էլ նյութը երրորդ սորտի սենսացիաներ հորինող թերթից կամ ամսագրից չի վերցրած...
> 
> Ինչ է նշանակում Աստծո լեզվով է գրված? Բան կա որ չեն կարողանում հասկանալ? Դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում...
> 
> հ.գ. Չեմ հասկանում, ինչու են հավատացյալները այդքան ջանում խոսել գիտական լեզվով, գիտականորեն ապացուցել աստծուն?
> Դուրս է գալիս, լավ չեն հավատում... Հակառակ դեպքումիրենց «նյութեղեն» ապացույցների կարիք չէր լինի.. ուղղակի կհավատային ու հանգիստ կապրեին...


Շնորհակալության/վարկանիշի համար գրվածդ  գրառումը կգնահատեմ, ինչպես ցանկացել ես:

Հ.Գ. հավատացյալների մասին ասյտեղ ընդհանրապես խոսք չի գնացել

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չհասկացա, այսինքն, Աստված ստեղծել է մեզ, որպես իրեն հակառակ ուժ՞, իր հետ պայքարող ուժ, չէ որ լույսն էլ է պայքարում մթի հետ…...այո, ամբողջ կյանքը մենք պայքարում ենք Աստծո դեմ...


Ոչ, Արամ ջան, այնուամենայնիվ, մի քիչ  չհասկացար: Մեղքը իմն է. մի երկու բառով ընդամենը փորձում եմ այդ հսկայական թեման քեզ ներկայացնել: Հավատա, շատ բարդ գործ է: 
Եկ փորձենք մոտենալ հարցին այսպես. իհարկե, պարզ է, որ Աստված` վերևում նշված բևեռականությունների միայն առաջին մասն է` սկզբում:
Այսինքն. կյանքը, սերը, բարին և լույսը: Բայց, հասկանալու համար, թե ինչ է, ասենք, կյանքը, հարկավոր էր մի բան, ինչը կյանքը չի: Եվ նմանապես մնացած հակադրություններն էլ. ինչը սերը չի, ինչը բարին չի, ինչը լույսը չի: Նորից եմ կրկնում. *հասկանալու համար, թե ինչ է սերը, պետք է հասկանալ, թե ինչը սեր չի*: Իսկ թե երբ և ով այդ հակադրությունը վախ անվանեց` առանձնապես կարևոր էլ չի: Իսկ քանի որ Աստված Ամեն Ինչ Է, ուրեմն այդ հակադրություններն էլ Նրա մի մասն են կազմում: Քանի որ, ինչի՞ց Աստված ստեղծեց այդ հակադրությունները, եթե ոչ` Ամեն Ինչից: Չէ որ գոյություն ուներ միայն *Ամեն Ինչ*:

Իսկ քանի որ մարդը Աստծո փոքրացված տարբերակն է` Միկրոկոսմը, ուրեմն նա էլ, Աստծո  պես, օժտված է բևեռականությունների երկու կողմերով էլ: Բարին ու Չարը, Սերն ու Վախը, մենք ընդգրկում ենք մեր մեջ, ու մեր տարբեր դրսևորումների (կամ կյանքերի) ժամանակ ցուցաբերում ենք նրանցից մեկնումեկը, իսկ հաճախ` միաժամանակ երկուսն էլ: Իսկ Աստծոն հակառակ ուժ մենք երբեք չենք եղել ու չենք էլ կարող լինել:

----------


## luys747

> Հարցա ծագում,դու փորձում ես իրոք հասկանալ/տրամաբանել/,թե ուղակի *հավատում ես*:
> Եթե քո մոտ առաջի տարբերակնա,մեկա,ինչքան էլ գլուխ ջարդես ,տվյալ դեպքում հարցը չի լուծվի եթե չգաս իվերջո մի կետի ,որտեղ վերջանում,կամ որտեղից սկսվում են բոլոր հարցերը,այսինքն *Ինչ եմ ես հասկանում Աստված ասելով*/ես հարցից խուսափել պետք չի/,տվըալ հարցին հիմնարար պատասխան գտնելուց հետո նոր միայն կարող ես կառուցել քո տրամաբաանական շինւթյունը:
> Իսկ եթե քո մոտ երկրորդ տարբերակնա,ուրեմն շարունակի հավատալ,ես դեպքում տրամաբանությունը կխանգառի:
> ՈՒ չմոռանամ ասել որ ես երկուսի միասնությունը ,նամանավանդ տվյալ դեպքում,նմանա ոնց որ տուն կառուցես առանց հիմքի:Իմաստը գտի


  Հավատը առանց տրամաբանության կարող է տանել ֆանատիզմի, իսկ տրամաբանությունը առանց հավատքի, դառնում է փիլիսոփայություն: Ուղղակի մարդկանց հավատի թերության պատճառով մարդիկ միշտ լրացուցիչ սնունդ են փնտրում այն ամրապնդելու համար: Ինչպիսիք են հրաշքները կամ տարբեր գիտական ապացույցները:

----------

Mark Pauler (22.12.2010), Sambitbaba (21.12.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աստված, ստեղծելով մարդուն, դրեց նրա մեջ ցանկություն, հասնել կատարելության: Հիսուսը նույնպես հորդորում է մարդկանց. Եղեք կատարյալ, ինչպես որ ձեր Հայրը, որ երկնքում է, կատարյալ է: Մարդու գենոմի մեջ կա պոտենցյալ՝ հասնելու Նրան:


Թույլ տուր, սիրելի Լույս, քո միտքն արտահայտել իմ հասկացածով: "Աստված, ստեղծելով մարդուն, դրեց նրա մեջ ցանկություն," *վերհիշել* իր կատարյալությունը: Քանզի, լինելով Աստծո մասնիկը, մարդ *արդեն* կատարյալ է: "Մարդու գենոմի մեջ *կա*" արդեն` կատարյալություն:




> Սակայն, խաբվելով օձի, (չարի, վիրուսի, հակառակ խոսքի միջոցով, ինչպես ուզում եք, անվանեք նրան), մարդիկ կորցրեցին ճանապարհը: Եվ այժմ դեգերում են մթության մեջ, չուզենալով տեսնել ճանապարհը:


Իսկ փորձիր պատկերացնել "օձի կողմից չխաբված" մարդուն: Մեկ անգամ ևս կարդա այդ կտորը Գրքում` մինչև "խաբվելը": Հետո քո պատկերացմամբ շարունակիր, բայց արդեն առանց "խաբվելու", այն "երջանիկ" զույգի հետագա, ի միջի այլոց` հավերժ, կյանքը Դրախտում:

Պատկերացրեցի՞ր: Շարունակեցի՞ր: Իսկ հիմա, խնդրում եմ, շարադրիր այն այստեղ` մեզ համար: Առընչիր դրան մեզ էլ:

Հա: Չմոռանամ հարցնել. իսկ* Քեզ*, դու այնտեղ տեսա՞ր: Ինչպե՞ս դու ծնվեցիր Այնտեղ, առանց այն "մեղքի՞"...

Հ.Գ. Եթե քեզ հետաքրքրում է իմ տեսակետը այս ամենի մասին, "Ստեղծագործողի անկյուն" բաժնում, "Ոչ առանց Աստծո" թեմայի մեջ, կարող ես կարդալ իմ` " Խնձորների Հոր միտքը" գործը (էջ 4):

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հավատը առանց տրամաբանության կարող է տանել ֆանատիզմի, իսկ տրամաբանությունը առանց հավատքի, դառնում է փիլիսոփայություն: Ուղղակի մարդկանց հավատի թերության պատճառով մարդիկ միշտ լրացուցիչ սնունդ են փնտրում այն ամրապնդելու համար: Ինչպիսիք են հրաշքները կամ տարբեր գիտական ապացույցները:


Հոյակապ միտք է Լույս ջան` շնորհակալություն: Քեզ պատասխանելուց հետո ինքս էի ցանկանում պատասխանել ԳագոՋանին մոտավորապես քո խոսքերով: Քո շնորհիվ կորավ իմ ` նրան գրելու անհրաժեշտությունը. ես ուղղակի միանում եմ քեզ: Բլոտի ժարգոնով ասած. Լույսը` երկու հատ ավել:
Միայն մեկ տարբերություն. ֆանատիզմի փոխարեն ես փորձեցի մի նոր բառ հորինել` կրոնակուլգնացածություն: Իսկ քո միտքը. "տրամաբանությունը առանց հավատքի, դառնում է փիլիսոփայություն", կփորձեի ճշտել, ավելացնելով մեկ բառ միայն. "*չոր* փիլիսոփայություն": Քանզի մարդկության պատմության մեջ բոլոր մեծ փիլիսոփաները, կարծում եմ, մեծ հավատ են ունեցել: 

Չհաշված Հիսուս Քրիստոս:

----------


## luys747

Sambit, շատ ապրես, սելով, որ Աստված դրեց ցանկություն մարդու մեջ վերհիշել իր կատարելությունը, ես կասեի նույնպես, որ Աստված նաեվ հնարավորություն տվեց մարդուն հասնել այդ կատարելությանը: Ցավոք սրտի մարդիկ այդ ճանապարհը տեսնում են օձի ցույց տված տարբերակով, մինչդեռ Հիսուսը ասաց. «Ես եմ Ճանապարհը» 
 Իսկ այն «երջանիկ զույգը» փոխանակ իր մեջ առաջացած հարցերը քննարկեր իր հարազատ Աստծո հետ, որոշեց հակառակվել Աստծուն: Աստված առավել կատարյալ ճանապարհ ցույց կտար նրանց: Ադամին լրացուցիչ համարյա1000 տարի ժամանակ տրվեց, հասկանալու իր սխալը, սակայն նա չհասկացավ: Մեր պոտենցիալը ըստ երեվույթին, ավելի մեծ է, որովհետեվ մեզ 70-90 տարի է տրված:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.12.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

[QUOTE=Արամ;2148110]Շնորհակալության/վարկանիշի համար գրվածդ  գրառումը կգնահատեմ, ինչպես ցանկացել ես:

Լավ....
Ավելորդ ա խոսելը...
Ձեր հավատը ձեզ կուրացնում ա... չեք կարող տեսնել իրականությունը, ինչ էլ անեք...

հ.գ. հավատ ասելով նկատի ունեմ նաև հավատը այլմոլորակայիններին, աստծուն, ձմեռ պապին, որ գեղեցկությունը կփրկի աշխարհը, որ մարդը կապիկից ա, եւ այլն...
ցակացած հավատ մարդուն կուրացնում ա...

----------


## Chuk

> ցակացած հավատ մարդուն կուրացնում ա...


Իսկ դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ հավատը մարդուն կուրացնում ա  :Think:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.12.2010), Shah (22.12.2010), VisTolog (23.12.2010), յոգի (23.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

Եթե ինչ որ մի բանի հավատ չունենամ (ձմեռ պապիի, Աստծո, որ մարդը կապիկից ա) ապա կնմանվեմ խոտի... ամեն մեկս ինչ որ բանի հավատում ա ու դա բնական ա... իսկ էն չ_հավատացողներն էլ առանց ենթադրությունների ե՞ն թե որտեղից ենք մենք :Think: 

маразм...

----------

Sambitbaba (23.12.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ հավատը մարդուն կուրացնում ա


 Հա, հավատում եմ: 
Մեկ էլ հավատում եմ, որ օֆֆտոպում ես...

Հաաա... մեկ էլ հավատում եմ, որ բառախաղով ես զբաղված... Հավատ բառի տարբեր իմաստներով քարկտիկ ես խաղում

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Եթե ինչ որ մի բանի հավատ չունենամ (ձմեռ պապիի, Աստծո, որ մարդը կապիկից ա) ապա կնմանվեմ խոտի... ամեն մեկս ինչ որ բանի հավատում ա ու դա բնական ա... իսկ էն չ_հավատացողներն էլ առանց ենթադրությունների ե՞ն թե որտեղից ենք մենք
> 
> маразм...


Ուրախ եմ, որ հավատում ես, որ առանց հավատք ունենալու, մարդ խոտի կնմանիլլլ...
Կուրացածների եւս մեկ մոլորություն...

Մառազմ...

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, հավատում եմ: 
> Մեկ էլ հավատում եմ, որ օֆֆտոպում ես...
> 
> Հաաա... մեկ էլ հավատում եմ, որ բառախաղով ես զբաղված... Հավատ բառի տարբեր իմաստներով քարկտիկ ես խաղում


Չէի օֆտոպում Ֆրեյ ջան, ընդամենկ ակնարկում էի, որ դու ես թեմայից շեղվում ու անձնական հարթություն մտցնում  :Wink:  Բառախաղ էլ չեմ անում, ասում եմ, որ ծայրահեղացնում ես:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չէի օֆտոպում Ֆրեյ ջան, ընդամենկ ակնարկում էի, որ դու ես թեմայից շեղվում ու անձնական հարթություն մտցնում  Բառախաղ էլ չեմ անում, ասում եմ, որ ծայրահեղացնում ես:


Շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար:

----------


## Shah

> Ուրախ եմ, որ հավատում ես, որ առանց հավատք ունենալու, մարդ խոտի կնմանիլլլ...
> Կուրացածների եւս մեկ մոլորություն...
> Մառազմ...


 խնդրում եմ մի ապացուցի վերևի գրառումս...

Աղջիկներ և տղաներ  :Smile:  մարդ միշտ էլ հավատում ա ինչ որ մի բանի, անհնար ա մենակ փաստերով առաջնորդվել/հավատալ... ինչը վերաբերվում ա մարդկային հարաբերություններին` կարողա հավատաս մենակ քեզ ու տեսածդ փաստերին, բայց բաներ կա որ դու չես կարա բացատրես ու ըտե արդեն հավատում ես քո ենթադրություններին... իսկ ենթադրությունների երանգները կախված ա քո ֆանտազիայից (օրինակ մարդու գենոմը հայտնաբերած մարդկանց մոտ ֆանտազիան արժեր մի քանի մլրդ)  :Jpit:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Հարցա ծագում,դու փորձում ես իրոք հասկանալ/տրամաբանել/,թե ուղակի *հավատում ես*:
> Եթե քո մոտ առաջի տարբերակնա,մեկա,ինչքան էլ գլուխ ջարդես ,տվյալ դեպքում հարցը չի լուծվի եթե չգաս իվերջո մի կետի ,որտեղ վերջանում,կամ որտեղից սկսվում են բոլոր հարցերը,այսինքն *Ինչ եմ ես հասկանում Աստված ասելով*/ես հարցից խուսափել պետք չի/,տվըալ հարցին հիմնարար պատասխան գտնելուց հետո նոր միայն կարող ես կառուցել քո տրամաբաանական շինւթյունը:
> Իսկ եթե քո մոտ երկրորդ տարբերակնա,ուրեմն շարունակի հավատալ,ես դեպքում տրամաբանությունը կխանգառի:
> ՈՒ չմոռանամ ասել որ ես երկուսի միասնությունը ,նամանավանդ տվյալ դեպքում,նմանա ոնց որ տուն կառուցես առանց հիմքի:Իմաստը գտի


Երեվի տեղին չէր գրառումը կրոն բաժնում,համենայն դեպս մի երկու բան գրեմ
Հարգելի ընկերներ, գրառման վերաբերյալ միտք արտահայտելուց առաջ,ուշադիր կարդացեք ,չէ շաատ ուշադիր կարդացեք,որպիսի ԻՐՈՔ հասկանաք են ,ինչը որ ասվածա:
Ախր փորձել եմ *հնարավորին չափ* պարզ,կոնկրետ ու տրամաբանորեն անթերի  արտահայտել միտքս,չնայած որ հարցը շատ ծավալունա..:Լավ փորձեմ ոչ թե միտքս շարունակել,այլ ընդամենը պարզաբանել/չնայած որ լավ ել պարզաբանված գրածա/;
Հիմա ,առաջին հերթին հաշվի առեք են ,որ  գրառման վերեվում մեջբերվածա Արամի գրառումը,/որը տեղով մի մեծ հարցականա/ ,այսինքն գրառւմս օդում չի արված այլ վերաբերվումա հենց տվյալ մեջբերված գրառմանը: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք գրվածա ԻՐՈՔ ՀԱՍԿԱՆԱԼ/ՏՐԱՄԱԲԱՆԵԼ/ և ՈՒՂՂԱԿԻ ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼ/ընդգծված,հաշվի էմ առել/:Բառերը օդում մի մեկնաբանեք,կամ առանձին առանձին,հիշեք ինչա իրենից ներկայացնում նախադասությունը,էլ չեմ ասում նախադասություններից կազմված գրառումը..:Եսքանը ՈՒՂՂԱԿԻ:
Հիմա անցնեմ բուն մտքին,/խորհուրդ կտամ հիմա մի անգմ էլ կարդալ  գրառւմը,իհարկե ոչ ՈւՂՂԱԿԻ դզեվով/,այսինքն ներկայացնեմ մտքի կորիզը,մեխը,հիմքը.../հիշեցնեմ որ ՏՎՅԱԼ գրառումը հասկանալու համար աշխատում ենք ԶՈՒՏ տրամաբանությամբ,մեկել սա առանդզին գրառում չէ այլ նախկին գրառման այսպես ասած ՊԱՐԶԱԲԱՆՈՒՄԸ/;
*Նախ,ելնելով նրանից ,որ  անտրամաբանականի միասնությունը տրամաբանականի հետ,ոչ թե անհնարա,այլ մեկը մյուսին մեղմ ասած կխանգառի//դե պարզա;տան օրինակը/,միտքս հետեվյալնա,եթե ԱՍՏՎԱԾ/ քո մոտ,տվյալ դեպքում/ գտնվումա տրամաբանական հողի վրա ,ապա ավելի տրամաբանականա պատասխանես հետևյալ հարցին ԻՆՉ ԵՄ ԵՍ ՀԱՍԿԱՆՈՒՄ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ԱՍԵԼՈՎ/խուսափել պետք չի/,իսկ եթե գտնվումա անտրամաբանական հողի վրա,ապա արդեն ասվեց, տրամաբանությունը մեղմ ասած կխանգառի/նամանավանդ տվյալ դեպքում/:
*   Իսկ ամենավերջում գրվածա *ԻՄԱՍՏԸ ԳՏԻ*,էլ չմեկնաբանեմ:
Ինդզ թվումա ես թեման արդեն կրոն բաժնում չի տեղավորվում

----------


## luys747

Աստված ասելով հսասկանում ենք մեզ ստեղծող Հորը, Որը Երկնքում է: Աստված Ինքը պահանջում է, որ մենք ունենանք Իմաստություն, Իրեն առավել ճանաչելու համար: Ապա ձեռք ենք բերում հավատք, հետագայում, համապատասխան մեր հավատին, գործելու համար: Իսկ լիարժեք Աստծուն ճանաչելու եվ գործելու համար հավիտենություն է անհրաժեշտ, որը Աստված տալիս է Իր Իմաստությունը սիրողներին (Երկրային իմաստությունը տարբեր է Աստվածայինից)

----------

ԳագոՋան (23.12.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> [B]ԻՆՉ ԵՄ ԵՍ ՀԱՍԿԱՆՈՒՄ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ԱՍԵԼՈՎ


"Աստված"  ասելով ես հասկանում եմ... Չէ, "Աստված" ասելով ես հասկանում էի... Չէ, ավելի լավ է այսպես.
"Աստված" բառը ինձ համար լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստ ձեռք բերեց այն բանից հետո, երբ ես գրեցի "Խնձորների Հոր միտքը": 
Ասելով "Աստված", մենք ի նկատի ունենք այն էությունը, աբսոլյուտը, սկիզբը, բանը, գոյը, լոգոսը, ինչը մենք Արարիչ ենք համարում: Մանկուց մեզ այդպես են սովորեցրել , մենք էլ հնազանդորեն ընկալել ենք դա և կուլ ենք տվել: Բայց, բավական է մի քիչ լրջորեն նաել այդ բառի վրա, և անմիջապես այն նոր իմաստ է ստանում: Եկեք փորձենք վերլուծել այս բառը: Ես, իհարկե, գրականագետ չեմ, ու եթե ձեր մեջ կան գրականագետներ, նրանք կարող են ինձ անմիջապես գնդակահարել, բայց և այնպես, ես կփորձեմ ասել իմ կարծիքը:
Այսպես ուրեմն. "Աստված". աս-տված; աս-տվածը; այս-տրվածը: Այսինքն, այն, ինչ մեզ տրված է: Այն, ինչ մեզ տրված է տեսնել, շոշափել և զգալ մեր բոլոր զգայարաններով: *Ա*յ*ս* ամբողջ մեզ *տրված*ը մեզ հասանելի աշխարհում:
Սա նշանակում է, որ "Աստված" բառն ընդամենը մի փոքր մասն է կազմում այն հսկայական էության, ինչին մենք Աստված ենք կոչում: 

Առաջին հայացքից, կարծես թե "Աստված" բառը փոքրանում է մեր աչքին, ավելի փոքր իմաստ է ձեռք բերում: Բայց դա այդպես է միայն առաջին հայացքից: Ճշմարտությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ այն շատ ավելի մեծ կարևորություն է ձեռք բերում մեզ համար: Դա այն բառն է, որը որ մեզ բոլորիս, թե հավատացյալներիս, թե աթեիստներիս, ինչպես նաև  անհավատացյալներիս և ոչ աթեիստներիս, ավելի է մոտեցնում այն էությանը, ինչին մենք "Աստված" էինք անվանում: "Այս-տրվածը" ֆիզիկապես և տրամաբանորեն կապում է մեզ Իր հետ ամուր հանգույցներով, դրանով իսկ բացահայտելով մեր միասնականությունն ու ամբողջականությունը, ապացուցելով, որ մենք էլ` Իր հետ միասին, այն առաջնային Էության, Աբսոլյուտի, Արարչի մի մասն ենք հանդիսանում:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> "Աստված"  ասելով ես հասկանում եմ... Չէ, "Աստված" ասելով ես հասկանում էի... Չէ, ավելի լավ է այսպես.
> "Աստված" բառը ինձ համար լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստ ձեռք բերեց այն բանից հետո, երբ ես գրեցի "Խնձորների Հոր միտքը": 
> Ասելով "Աստված", մենք ի նկատի ունենք այն էությունը, աբսոլյուտը, սկիզբը, բանը, գոյը, լոգոսը, ինչը մենք Արարիչ ենք համարում: Մանկուց մեզ այդպես են սովորեցրել , մենք էլ հնազանդորեն ընկալել ենք դա և կուլ ենք տվել: Բայց, բավական է մի քիչ լրջորեն նաել այդ բառի վրա, և անմիջապես այն նոր իմաստ է ստանում: Եկեք փորձենք վերլուծել այս բառը: Ես, իհարկե, գրականագետ չեմ, ու եթե ձեր մեջ կան գրականագետներ, նրանք կարող են ինձ անմիջապես գնդակահարել, բայց և այնպես, ես կփորձեմ ասել իմ կարծիքը:
> Այսպես ուրեմն. "Աստված". աս-տված; աս-տվածը; այս-տրվածը: Այսինքն, այն, ինչ մեզ տրված է: Այն, ինչ մեզ տրված է տեսնել, շոշափել և զգալ մեր բոլոր զգայարաններով: *Ա*յ*ս* ամբողջ մեզ *տրված*ը մեզ հասանելի աշխարհում:
> Սա նշանակում է, որ "Աստված" բառն ընդամենը մի փոքր մասն է կազմում այն հսկայական էության, ինչին մենք Աստված ենք կոչում: 
> 
> Առաջին հայացքից, կարծես թե "Աստված" բառը փոքրանում է մեր աչքին, ավելի փոքր իմաստ է ձեռք բերում: Բայց դա այդպես է միայն առաջին հայացքից: Ճշմարտությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ այն շատ ավելի մեծ կարևորություն է ձեռք բերում մեզ համար: Դա այն բառն է, որը որ մեզ բոլորիս, թե հավատացյալներիս, թե աթեիստներիս, ինչպես նաև  անհավատացյալներիս և ոչ աթեիստներիս, ավելի է մոտեցնում այն էությանը, ինչին մենք "Աստված" էինք անվանում: "Այս-տրվածը" ֆիզիկապես և տրամաբանորեն կապում է մեզ Իր հետ ամուր հանգույցներով, դրանով իսկ բացահայտելով մեր միասնականությունն ու ամբողջականությունը, ապացուցելով, որ մենք էլ` Իր հետ միասին, այն առաջնային Էության, Աբսոլյուտի, Արարչի մի մասն ենք հանդիսանում:


Ընկեր Sambitbaba ,քո մոտ ես պոտենցյալ փիլիսոփայի//իդեալիստի// հատկանիշներ եմ նկատում,ապրես:
Իմ գրառման մեջ ես մի շաատ կարեվոր նրբություն էի հաշվի առել,տես ուրեմն,չենք շեղվում ես թեմայից //մարդու գենոմը և Աստված//
Արամը մարդու գենոմի//կամ ոչ միայն մարդու// առաջացումը,կառուցվածքը կամ ֆունկցիան հիմնավորումա Աստծո ,մեղմ ասած միջամտությամբ ,այսինքն ամբողյ միտքը կառուցվածա հենց նման հնարավորության վրա:
Հիմա,ես հարցը ոչ թե դզեվակերպել եմ այսպես«Աստված գոյություն ունի թե ոչ՞» այլ միանգամից այսպես«Ինչ եմ ես հասկանում աստված ասելով»,քանի որ Աստված բառը բովանդակությամբ անորոշա,նման ենթադրությունների հիմնավորման համար:
Դու կարդացած մարդ ես,կիմանաս թե փիլիսոփայության մեջ նման դեպքում *հիմնավորումները* որքան տարբեր են:
Այսինքն ինչ էի ուզում ասել,վերջը վերջով էս տարբերակը ես չեի բացառել//որը ինձ թվումա տվյալ դեպքում միակ խելքին մոտի հիմնավորումնա «Աստված դա այն ամենն է, ինչ կա,գոյություն ունի ,իրական  է ,որը արտահայտված է մեկ ամբողջական,ընդհանուր բառի տեսքով ԱՍՏՎԱԾ»//արդեն ինչ որ տեղ կարելիա ասել թե Աստծո մատը ես ամենի մեջ խառնա//չնայած որ ես դեպքում էլ արդեն անիմաստա դառնում տվյալ բառի օգտագործումը նման *հիմնավորումների* մեջ,հիմնականում հենց էս էի ինկատի ունեցել«իմաստը գտի» ասելով//
Իսկ վերջում ,քանի որ կրոն բաժնում եմ ,ընդհանրացնելով այն ամենը ինչ արդեն գրել եմ,միտքս այսպես կարտահայտեմ
Աստծուն մի փնտրիր գոյության դաշտում,ուղղակի փնտրիր այն քո ՀԱՎԱՏՔՈՒՄ
Իսկ հավատքը ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ/ընդգծված/,բարոյականություն է կերտում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հիմա,ես հարցը ոչ թե դզեվակերպել եմ այսպես«Աստված գոյություն ունի թե ոչ՞» այլ միանգամից այսպես«Ինչ եմ ես հասկանում աստված ասելով»,քանի որ Աստված բառը բովանդակությամբ անորոշա,նման ենթադրությունների հիմնավորման համար:


Շնորհակալություն խրախուսանքիդ համար, չնայած, "պոտենցիալ" լինելու համար մի քիչ, երևի, ուշացել եմ:
ԳագոՋան ջան, ցանկանում եմ նշել (քանի որ քո պատասխանից ինձ թվաց, թե դու հակառակ կարծիքի ես), որ քո խոսքերի հետ հիմնականում ես համամիտ եմ դու դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ: Ես անմիջականորեն փորձեցի պատասխանել քո տված հարցին. «*Ինչ եմ ես հասկանում աստված ասելով*»:
Այդ մասին շարադրած մտքերս ինձ հուզում են վերջին մի քանի ամիսների ընթացքում և երևի լրիվ կազմավորված չեն դեռ: ՈՒ երևի այդ է պատճառը, որ դու ինձ լավ չհասկացար, չնայած դու էլ համարյա բառացիորեն նույն բանն ես ասում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աստված ասելով հսասկանում ենք մեզ ստեղծող Հորը, Որը Երկնքում է:* Աստված Ինքը պահանջում է,* որ մենք ունենանք Իմաստություն, Իրեն առավել ճանաչելու համար: Ապա ձեռք ենք բերում հավատք, հետագայում, համապատասխան մեր հավատին, գործելու համար: Իսկ լիարժեք Աստծուն ճանաչելու եվ գործելու համար հավիտենություն է անհրաժեշտ, որը Աստված տալիս է Իր Իմաստությունը սիրողներին (Երկրային իմաստությունը տարբեր է Աստվածայինից)


համոզված ե՞ս… աստված քեզ տենց բան ա՞ ասել… թե՞ ենթադրում ես…

----------

Skeptic (27.12.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե ինչ որ մի բանի հավատ չունենամ (ձմեռ պապիի, Աստծո, որ մարդը կապիկից ա) ապա կնմանվեմ խոտի... ամեն մեկս ինչ որ բանի հավատում ա ու դա բնական ա... իսկ էն չ_հավատացողներն էլ առանց ենթադրությունների ե՞ն թե որտեղից ենք մենք
> 
> маразм...


շատ կարևոր ա թե ինչին ես հավատում, կամ ում ես հավատում… Կարաս Սերոժին էլ հավատաս, իրա արած "կադրային փոփոխություններին" … հավատն ինքնին ոչինչ չի նշանակում եթե հավատի օբյեկտը չի նշվում

----------

Empty`Tears (27.12.2010), Freeman (27.12.2010), Sambitbaba (27.12.2010), Skeptic (27.12.2010)

----------


## luys747

> համոզված ե՞ս… աստված քեզ տենց բան ա՞ ասել… թե՞ ենթադրում ես…


Համոզված եմ, որովհետեվ առանց Աստծո Իմաստության անհնարին է ճանաչել Աստծուն: Առակաց գրքի առաջին տողերը, որոնք Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը թարգմանել էր առաջինը՝ Ճանաչել զիմաստություն եվ զխրատ... նույնպես ասում են այդ մասին: Ես ենթադրում եմ մենակ, որ բազմապիսի հավատների շատություը Իմաստություն չունենալու պատճառով է:

----------


## Shah

> շատ կարևոր ա թե ինչին ես հավատում, կամ ում ես հավատում… Կարաս Սերոժին էլ հավատաս, իրա արած "կադրային փոփոխություններին" … հավատն ինքնին ոչինչ չի նշանակում եթե հավատի օբյեկտը չի նշվում


 Չեմ ասում սխալ ես, կամ էլ հավատ ասելով Աստծո հավատը ի նկատի ունեյի (թեկուզ հենց դա էլ նկատի ունեցած լինեյի): Գրառումս վերաբերվում էր



> *ցակացած* հավատ մարդուն կուրացնում ա...


 Ցանկացած հավատ(նույնիսկ ձմեռ պապիկին հավատալը) մարդուն ուժ ա տալիս, ծայրահեղ դեպքում հույս: Իսկ սերոժի հաշվով արժե մտածել.. հլը որ դրան համարի բացառություն  :Jpit:

----------

Tianshi (23.01.2011), Արամ (25.01.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Չեմ ասում սխալ ես, կամ էլ հավատ ասելով Աստծո հավատը ի նկատի ունեյի (թեկուզ հենց դա էլ նկատի ունեցած լինեյի): Գրառումս վերաբերվում էր
>  Ցանկացած հավատ(նույնիսկ ձմեռ պապիկին հավատալը) մարդուն ուժ ա տալիս, ծայրահեղ դեպքում հույս: Իսկ սերոժի հաշվով արժե մտածել.. հլը որ դրան համարի բացառություն


Սերոժի նկատմամբ հավատն էլ շատհավատացողներին փող ա տալիս,մկներին օգնում ա թակարդից խուսափել :Tongue:

----------


## Hayazn

Մարդը բաղկացած է երեք մասերից :
1-ին    « մարմին . »
2-րդ    « էություն   , որ է  « էգո , ես , իմ » »
3-րդ   « հոգի  »

Առաջին երկուսը խոցելի են իսկ երրորդը անխոցելի է և անմատչելի , որովհետև այն տրվում է մարդուն ի վերուստ և անմահ է :
Ձեր գրվացքը իմ կարծիքով այս երորդի մասին է :

----------

յոգի (25.01.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չեմ ասում սխալ ես, կամ էլ հավատ ասելով Աստծո հավատը ի նկատի ունեյի (թեկուզ հենց դա էլ նկատի ունեցած լինեյի): Գրառումս վերաբերվում էր
>  Ցանկացած հավատ(նույնիսկ ձմեռ պապիկին հավատալը) մարդուն ուժ ա տալիս, ծայրահեղ դեպքում հույս: )


Լավ, սիրելի Աֆր, ասենք թե: Իսկ ու՞մ կամ ինչի՞ էր հավատում Հիսուս Քրիստոս: Կամ, միգուցե, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի հարցը դնել այսպես. ունե՞ր արդյոք նա հավատքի կարիք:

----------

